# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  ¡Un año entre vosotros!

## Darkman

Amigos de Magiapotagia:

Según me recuerdan los datos que aparecen en mi perfil, precisamente hoy se cumple un año de mi ingreso en este foro y no quería dejar pasar la ocasión de agradeceros todo lo que he aprendido con/de vosotros durante este tiempo.

Quizás no me muestre todavía demasiado participativo; no creo tener aún autoridad suficiente como para opinar sobre muchos de los temas que se suscitan aquí (aunque prometo esforzarme porque esto vaya cambiando), pero lo que sí os puedo asegurar -y si alguien controla las entradas de los usuarios podrá comprobarlo- es que pocos días de este primer año he faltado a la cita con Magiapotagia.

Aunque mis carencias son todavía innumerables, siento que en este año he crecido mucho en el terreno mágico y eso os lo debo en buena parte a vosotros, así que, por ello, por el respeto con que me siento tratado y por esas pequeñas complicidades que van surgiendo entre nosotros, muchísimas gracias.

Espero y deseo que este segundo año pueda ver mi acceso al laboratorio y al área secreta, para lo cual prometo dar los pasos necesarios.

La mejor celebración que podía haber tenido este primer aniversario ha sido mi participación en el curso de hipnosis de Jeff Toussaint, que ha terminado hoy a mediodía y al cual me inscribí a última hora gracias al recordatorio que se publicó aquí la semana pasada, así que también este foro tiene la culpa de estos dos días inolvidables. 

Saludos mágicos para todos y contad conmigo en lo (poco) que pueda ayudar.

Darkman

----------


## Moss

Pues feliz primer aniversario.  ;=

----------


## Aminoliquid

Pues vaya,no había caido yo en la cuenta de ese detalle.Por lo visto tenemos la misma edad "Potagiera" con una diferencia de escasos días,así que suscribo todo lo dicho por ti también.
Yo la verdad es que tengo muy difícil la opción de estar en contacto con magos en una sociedad,cosa que me hace bastante ilusión y con la que sueño constantemente,pero he de decir que este foro me cubre en teoría bastantes de las carencias que te da el no poder cumplir esa meta.Gracias a el llevo más o menos el camino medio enderezado,cosa que por mi cuenta no lo estaría ni por asomo,he conocido a muy buenos magos y buenos colegas de los cuales incluso he tenido la oportunidad de conocer a uno en persona.Y por supuesto este foro es una enorme fuente de sabiduría a la que suelo consultar casi diariamente.
Espero que este sea el primero de muchos años.

Gracias a todos y feliz aniversario amigo Darkman.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Repetido

----------


## Darkman

Gracias, Moss y Aminoliquid. Que sea por muchos años.

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Yo he tenido la oportunidad de conocer a Gregorio en el taller de hipnosis de Jeff este fin de semana y tengo que decir que es una persona maravillosa y que estoy seguro que conforme vaya pasando el tiempo vas a ir mejorando muchisimo en el mundo de la magia, ya sabes que aqui tienes un amigo con el que puedes contar para lo que necesites, por muchos años mas aquii, y que mejoremos juntos :P Un fuerte abrazo maquina!

----------


## Tereso

Vaya cosa, nunca había visto con detalle el asunto de las fechas, felicidades por tu primer año en casa  :Smile1:

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Yo he tenido la oportunidad de conocer a Gregorio en el taller de hipnosis de Jeff este fin de semana y tengo que decir que es una persona maravillosa y que estoy seguro que conforme vaya pasando el tiempo vas a ir mejorando muchisimo en el mundo de la magia, ya sabes que aqui tienes un amigo con el que puedes contar para lo que necesites, por muchos años mas aquii, y que mejoremos juntos :P Un fuerte abrazo maquina!


Así que Gregorio,eh... :Smile1:

----------


## Darkman

Este Jimmy, siempre tan indiscreto! 

Un abrazo para él y para Tereso.

----------


## Tereso

¿Cómo te has sentido en este primer año?
¿Qué es lo que más te ha gustado?
¿Qué podemos hacer mejor como comunidad?

Igualmente, un abrazo  :Smile1:

----------


## Darkman

El amigo Tereso me plantea tres cuestiones peliagudas. Voy a intentar responderlas en bloque y lo más sinceramente que pueda. (Aunque, como dice alguien en su firma, igual mañana pienso distinto).

- Me he sentido un privilegiado. El hecho de poder asistir a conversaciones (siquiera sea virtualmente) entre personas que aman la magia y que, en muchos casos, han hecho de ella su profesión no solo me ha dado una cultura mágica de la que carecía cuando llegué aquí, sino que me ha señalado el camino adecuado que seguir si quiero practicar este arte de manera digna. Me ha permitido también aprender a moverme entre el maremágnum de oferta mágica que existe y aprender a distinguir el grano de la paja -aunque no haya terciado en la polémica Dynamo vs. Copperfield, que, dicho sea de paso, me aburre soberanamente-. Por otra parte, los anuncios de eventos que aquí se publicitan me ha permitido pasar de la formación autodidacta a hacerlo (de manera puntual, eso sí, al vivir fuera de Madrid) de la mano de gente de la talla de Woody Aragón, David Redondo o Jeff Toussaint (cito por orden cronológico) y gracias a su mercadillo y a los comentarios sobre los productos que aquí se hacen, en mi arsenal mágico y mi biblioteca cada vez hay menos morralla y más cosas que merecen la pena o que, directamente, son _la leche_. Lo último que he comprado, el Prism (gracias, Ricardo) y el libro de Carlos Adriano, que el propio autor me firmó el sábado.

Me ha gustado también mucho lo dispuestos que están los foreros en general a echar una mano cuando lo necesitas. Muchas veces no se ve, porque esa ayuda la brindan mediante mensajes privados y no aflora a la superficie; pro existe, ya lo creo que sí. Quiero tener un recuerdo especial para Mago Chirleta, a quien hace tiempo que no veo por aquí, y al que echo de menos. Siempre estaré en deuda con él. Gracias también a PUJO, Edu Torralba y tantos otros a los que he molestado con mis dudas una y otra vez.

Es verdad que, como en cualquier grupo humano, también aquí hay gente de todo tipo, pero el tiempo y las intervenciones que hacemos ("somos dueños de nuestros silencios y esclavos de nuestras palabras") van dando y quitando razones, y finalmente terminan por abandonar, tal vez porque este no es un lugar donde se destripan los trucos o se alienta la polémica fácil y, por tanto, deja de ser atractivo para las personas que solo buscan esto. Quiero hacer una mención al trabajo -no siempre comprendido ni valorado- de los moderadores. A pesar de las críticas, la mayoría de las veces comparto su criterio (Solo suavizaría la forma de expresarse de algunos, en ocasiones). Gracias por ofrecernos vuestro tiempo y vuestro saber. 

Nada más. Que espero, como decía en mi primer mensaje de este hilo, que me sigáis admitiendo entre vosotros mucho tiempo más y que Tereso se dé por satisfecho con estas líneas.

Abrazos mágicos.

----------

